
Reverse-engineering Ikea's new smart light bulbs - unwind
http://hackaday.com/2017/02/06/reverse-engineering-ikeas-new-smart-bulbs/
======
unwind
Here's the category page on Ikea's Swedish site:
[http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/categories/departments/lig...](http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/categories/departments/lighting/36812/).

The product family name is boring, TRÅDFRI is simply a re-wording of
"wireless" (tråd = wire, compare "thread"; free = fri). This sounds a bit like
"wirefree" would do in English, I guess.

